# FWIW ... dealer replaced my water pump free with 145K miles



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yep, 150,000 mile /10 year warranty on the Gen 1 1.4T water pumps. Kudos to your dealership for knowing about this special warranty.


----------



## Elizabeth1 (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey all,
How to get this warranty in my car?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Elizabeth1 said:


> Hey all,
> How to get this warranty in my car?


It's automatic for all 2011 - 2014 Cruze LT, ECO and LTZ cars. There are some other special warranties as well. To see them create an account at my.chevrolet.com and register your Cruze by VIN.


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

zdave83 said:


> FWIW ... dealer replaced my water pump free with 145K miles


Sweet! Is your car all stock or did you have mods when you took it in?


----------



## zdave83 (Jul 5, 2011)

obermd said:


> It's automatic for all 2011 - 2014 Cruze LT, ECO and LTZ cars. There are some other special warranties as well. To see them create an account at my.chevrolet.com and register your Cruze by VIN.


Very helpful ... thanks !


----------



## zdave83 (Jul 5, 2011)

cruzer1026 said:


> Sweet! Is your car all stock or did you have mods when you took it in?


All stock. I see your's is tuned ... bet that made a huge difference !


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

Yup it did. Too bad dealer denied warranty on my water pump when I took it in and it would be too much work to put it back to stock. So did it myself.


----------

